# Colson Chainguard From Bullnose!



## oldfart36 (Mar 7, 2022)

Colson Chainguard, came off of an original owners ladies Bullnose.
While it's seen it's days, this one is nice and straight, complete, including rear mounting lug.
winning bid is + Shipping, So. E. Kansas. 1-620-820-9339. Thanks, Chris.


----------



## higgens (Mar 8, 2022)

20


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 9, 2022)

higgens said:


> 20



Thanks, not yet.


----------



## higgens (Mar 9, 2022)

25


----------



## 63caddy (Mar 9, 2022)

$30


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 10, 2022)

Getting close. Not yet. Thanks


----------



## 63caddy (Mar 10, 2022)

.


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 11, 2022)

???


----------

